# I've been up this creek...



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

..... many times :roll:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

or you can surf here i have 
chapter


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Chapter, your link doesn't work.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

just inset the letter s h i t for the ****


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

pippin click link click main page click go top right hand of the page 
chapter


----------

